# ما هو افضل مثبت للعطور فى المنظفات الصناعية



## ابو الكيمياء (27 مايو 2012)

اخوانى الكيميائين تحية طيبة وبعد ارجو افادتى عن مثبت عطر مجرب ومكان بيعه فى مصر خاص بتثبيت رائحة الداونى والمنظفات الصناعية حيث انها مشكلة تارقنى سواء استخدمت رائحة غالية او رخيصة ارجو سرعة الرد وفقكم الله


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (28 مايو 2012)

أخي أنا باستخدم داوني فريدال


----------



## ابو الكيمياء (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخى بروفيشنل كنترول بس انا عاوز اعمل منتج اوزعه فى عبوات ذى الداونى وcomfort ارجو افادتى بسعر العطر واذا كان هناك اى نوع اخر ارجو الإفادة


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (14 يناير 2013)

مثبت رائحة الداونى اسمة كاتو موجود عند الزواوى فى شارغ الجيش


----------



## السى اتش (24 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ... مثبت الداونى الذى يباع عند .... من انتاج شركة كاتو لا قيمة له فى تثبيت العطر حيث أنه مخصص للزيوت العطرية الكحولية أى البيرفيوم Perfumes. لذلك يمكنك استخدام مثبت الرائحة من الشركة التى تتعامل معها أى من الشركة التى تشترى منها الرائحة.

أما كون البعض يستغل عدم درايتك ويبيع لك مواد لا تخدم الغرض الذى ترمى إليه فهذا من باب رفع التكلفة بلا طائل يرجى منها.

لكم التحايا

*​


----------



## raar (13 فبراير 2013)

انا اؤيد الا سي اتش في ماقال


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2014)

توجد عندى عينات مجانيه بحكم عملى تأتى الى من صناع كثر واستطيع ان اهديك بعضها وادلك عن مصدرها بع ثبوت نجاحها عند تركيبتك 
ولكن اشرح لى ببعض التفاصيل حتى ادلك على اقرب مثبت يناسبك سواء على الميل [email protected] او من خلال الموقع
واذكر لى كيف امدك بها مع موافقتى رأى الزملاىء فى الرأى


----------

